# قطع غيار مكابس الاعلاف ( دايات مكبس علف )



## كايرو تريد (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كايرو تريد جروب
تقدم
قطع غيار مكابس الاعلاف
من دايات - رولات - هامر............كافه قطع الغيار لمصانع ومكابس الاعلاف
قطع الغيار متوفره بالصناعات الالمانيه والصينيه والهولنديه ..........









من كايرو تريد فقط
كافه قطع الغيار لمصانع الاعلاف ومكابس الاعلاف






كايرو تريد جروب
www.cairotr.com
يمكنكم مراسلتنا بالبريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او الاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------

